# Anyone use a laser measure?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Only use I would have for one is a quick rough measurement for square or linear footage needed for flooring, paint, base trim.
No way would I use it for measuring when cutting trim.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i have the bosch low end model and the higher end milwaukee. recieved both from their respective manufacturers to do reviews of them online. 

they definitely come in handy. i just dont like carrying them in my toolbelt becasue you still have to carry a tape measure to transfer measurements to the lumber. when your at the saw. i prefer using them for measuring up sq footages for flooring or for material counts for trim


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I do not own one, but have been around enough of them to see that they have their place. Like any tool though, it's relative to what you're doing. Things that I have see are like Joe mentioned, rough material estimates, residential, as well as air and hydraulic runs in facilities where it would be difficult to stop everything going in order to run a tape, electricians calculating service to an out building, excavators making rough cuts for footings, etc. But, like Kirk said, they won't replace a tape when it comes time to make things fit, so I reply on various length tapes, up to 300' depending on what it is, or, for longer distances, if close is good enough for the time being, I walk it off. You would probably find uses for it, but it's not going to replace anything that you probably already have.


----------



## cful (Feb 22, 2016)

My friend has one, and it's great for outside measurements. But other than that, I see no purpose of owning it, so I don't plan on buying one in the future.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Great for quick rough measurements if you are going to calculate for painting a room, property size, Basement rough size, same for carpeting. I have a Black & Decker Laser for squaring walls or for tiling. Only have used it a couple of times and it sits on my workbench collecting dust now.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I do energy audits where I need inside measurements, frequently over the top of lots of junk. And I don't need it to be that accurate. I also carry a 35' Fat Max and between the two it really cuts down the time.

But as stated, I wouldn't be cutting anything based upon the laser reading. Really great for quick estimates.

Bud


----------



## cad99 (Jun 29, 2014)

I use them to keep conduits straight when working up on a lift. To measure off of beam 35' away when 25' in the air comes in pretty handy. Also to do estimates. 


Living the dream one nightmare at a time[emoji769]


----------



## MACSUGAR (Jan 23, 2016)

gregzoll said:


> Great for quick rough measurements if you are going to calculate for painting a room, property size, Basement rough size, same for carpeting. I have a Black & Decker Laser for squaring walls or for tiling. Only have used it a couple of times and it sits on my workbench collecting dust now.


I see your point. I used to have one for rough measurements in places where normal measuring tapes could not go. But my old unbranded laser measure died when I planned to measure my new room. The suaoki laser measure looks quite decent as its review is good, I'd better give it a go. :biggrin2:

Thanks anyway, guys.


----------

